# Colt Combat Commander



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Anybody thinking about buying a Colt Combat Commander? All stainless steel, Series 80 (yeah, I know), less than 50 rds., NO idiot mark, checkered Walnut grips, two seven round stainless COLT mags and one 8 rd. COLT mag., etc. I'm kinda' sorta' thinking about selling it (I bought it new this year) to finance a new project. I'm gone next week to Colorado but will decide before I get back and if I'm gonna' sell it, I'll put some pics up. Just fishing!


----------



## Ky_Shooter (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd like to see some pics when you can. there's a;ways room for another colt..lol:smt023:smt1099


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

I've got one of the those and it's my most-carried Colt. It's a real work horse. I highly recommend it to anyone looking for a nice .45 ACP.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the good words guys. When i get back I'll post some pictures and quite possibly talk myself out of selling it! I've got a Defender that is my number one carry gun. Ah....decisions, decisions!!! :smt092


----------

